# Announcing the arrival of...



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just wanted to announce the arrival of Caira's litter!! :chili: :chili: 










2 girls!!


Mom and pups are doing GREAT. I am _soooooo_ excited about these puppies, you have no idea and I am so happy they are doing so well. And that they are GIRLS! I can't wait to see how they turn out. Caira is such an awesome mom, I'm so proud of her. The pups are only a few hours old and they already have cute little bellies on them. 

Will post more pics later. Thanks for looking! I have been stressing over this litter so I'm just so happy it's over, LOL.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 14 2009, 04:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829439


> I just wanted to announce the arrival of Caira's litter!! :chili: :chili:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy They are precious!! Congrats to you and Ms. Caira!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm happy to hear that the mama and her babies are all doing well! I can't wait to see more photos


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh wow, 2 girls!!!! Congrats Stacy. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Sep 14 2009, 02:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829440


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 14 2009, 04:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829439





> I just wanted to announce the arrival of Caira's litter!! :chili: :chili:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy They are precious!! Congrats to you and Ms. Caira!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you so much!!


QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 14 2009, 02:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829441


> Congratulations! I'm happy to hear that the mama and her babies are all doing well! I can't wait to see more photos[/B]


oh believe me, i'll be taking a lot, LOL 

QUOTE (theboyz @ Sep 14 2009, 02:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829443


> Oh wow, 2 girls!!!! Congrats Stacy. :biggrin:[/B]


Thank you! Will you be at N ationals? If these pups turn out like i hope they do, I'll be showing one them at Nationals. I adore the dad so I have high hopes for these pups!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Stacy!!! Yay, I'm soooo happy for you! I'm guessing since this is the first we've heard and from the fact you are so happy, that it was a much easier delivery then you have dealt with in the past. WOOHOO for that! I am beyond excited for you about these puppies! Welcome to the world beautiful little girls!! This calls for :wine:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: YAHOO! Congratulations!!! I think you may have hit the jackpot this time for sure!!!! Two beautiful healthy girls and two great parents....sounds perfect!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats, Stacy!
I wish you all the best , how adorable they are :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my Goodness......What little beauties!!! :yes: :yes:  :yes: Oh Stacy, two beautiful little girls!!! :drinkup: You deserve this happiness!!! I can't wait to see them grow.... :heart: :heart: :heart: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! I am happy that both pups and mom are doing well. Can't wait to see pics of them as they grow.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats Stacy, Caira & the daddy :grouphug: the puppies are adorable, so glad it all went well for you :grouphug: i adore the daddy too, he is beautiful :wub: so is Caira!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy, congratulations!! They're so precious. Sending good healthy thoughts to the girls and you. I'm so happy for you.  I saw Mom on your site; who's dad?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!! Such precious little ones :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:Sooo cute: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, congratulations to Mom, babies, Aunt Marina, and, dare I say...Grandma!!!
God bless.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Stacy! They look like pretty pups.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Stacy they are so precious! I'm so happy to hear Mama Caira is fine. You can breath now that the event is over. Thanks for the adorable picture.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats!! give a big hug to mommy Caira. Thank you for sharing pictures of your new babies with us. I cant wait to see them grow up.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

they are so pink and cute!!! I am glad that mom is doing well - can't wait to see them all together


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations Caira & Stacy on 2 beautiful girls!!! :cheer: 

You truly deserve these two healthy little babies after all of the other difficult whelpings you've been through. They are just gorgeous and perfect!!!

I can't wait to watch them grow up just like all the other puppies here on SM. I hope they turn out well for you! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Sep 14 2009, 04:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829456


> Stacy!!! Yay, I'm soooo happy for you! I'm guessing since this is the first we've heard and from the fact you are so happy, that it was a much easier delivery then you have dealt with in the past. WOOHOO for that! I am beyond excited for you about these puppies! Welcome to the world beautiful little girls!! This calls for :wine:[/B]


Yes, it was a much easier delivery - mostly because i made my hubby do it! And we have Jazz's first half siblings on SM, how cool is that?

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 14 2009, 04:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829461


> :chili: YAHOO! Congratulations!!! I think you may have hit the jackpot this time for sure!!!! Two beautiful healthy girls and two great parents....sounds perfect![/B]


i know, it is perfect! :wub: 

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Sep 14 2009, 04:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829462


> Congrats, Stacy!
> I wish you all the best , how adorable they are :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much *hugs*

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 14 2009, 05:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829463


> Oh my Goodness......What little beauties!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: Oh Stacy, two beautiful little girls!!! :drinkup: You deserve this happiness!!! I can't wait to see them grow.... :heart: :heart: :heart: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:[/B]


thank you! I can't wait to see them grow either!

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 14 2009, 05:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829469


> Congrats! I am happy that both pups and mom are doing well. Can't wait to see pics of them as they grow.[/B]


Yes, mom and pups are doing great. They are noisey little pups (they take after their mother, LOL)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

They are sooooo precious!!! I'm thrilled for you. You so deserved this Stacy. I can't wait to see them grow up. Who is the dad? And I'm really glad you got a new camera because I'm wanting to see tons of pics!!!!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Congrats to you and Caira on your new little girls!!!! I'm glad all is well with the mom and babies!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

arty: PUPPIES arty: :smootch: Stacy there precious :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Stacy..So happy for you. Two little girls. I can see them in the ring now....So glad that all went smoothly this time. Can's wait to see more pics of fat little pups and thier beautiful mom. Congrats!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what great news!!!! I'm so glad all is well!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wow, 2 girls!!!! Congrats Stacy.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations Stacey, I sure hope they turn out for you and will be looking for you and them at the Specialty.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats Stacy!! So excited for you!  And so glad it's finally over.... have you watched True Blood yet? 

Glad to hear the pups & little miss Caira are doing well. I'm sure with the parents these pups have they are going to be STUNNING!

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 14 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829523


> Yes, mom and pups are doing great. They are noisey little pups (they take after their mother, LOL)[/B]



Already?!!?! That must be a very dominant gene that girl has! 

Kenzie sends kisses to her mom and half-sisters!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Yeah!...did you have to do the "all nighter"? They are beauties! Can't wait for more pictures!

(Did you get to watch the True Blood fianle last night???) LOL!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Congrats!!! The pups are so precious. Give Caira Kisses for me :heart:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats!! I was excited to read your facebook status this a.m.!! I missed out on who the dad is?? 2 girls to show! yeah!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations :cloud9: :cloud9: that is awesome news


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Awwww! I hope you will keep us updated with piccies!!! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 14 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829523


> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Sep 14 2009, 04:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829456





> Stacy!!! Yay, I'm soooo happy for you! I'm guessing since this is the first we've heard and from the fact you are so happy, that it was a much easier delivery then you have dealt with in the past. WOOHOO for that! I am beyond excited for you about these puppies! Welcome to the world beautiful little girls!! This calls for :wine:[/B]


Yes, it was a much easier delivery - mostly because i made my hubby do it! And we have Jazz's first half siblings on SM, how cool is that?[/B][/QUOTE]

I love it! I have thought Jazz's daddy is just simply amazing since the first time I saw him. He is truly a GORGEOUS malt! Now you have Pixie's half sister, and two half sisters to Jazz! I love the family connections. I can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody for the nice comments!

Here is a pic of then at 12 hrs old. They have nice fat bellies and that is the best thing you can see with newborn pups!










it's another cell pic so not the best! Will get out my new camera soon though.

These puppies are out of
Ch Delcost Marc By Design x Ch Midis Queen of the Nile

Marcus was the 2009 Best of Breed winner at Westminster (can see his pic here http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2009/...ed/maltese.html ) He is such a stunning maltese, I absolutely adore him.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Stacy,

I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you!!! Congratulations...ooooh they are precious...and GIRLS :wub: :wub: :thumbsup:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats, Stacy!!!!! :happy: Both girls are precious!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

PUPPIES!!!! arty: :cloud9: 

What beautiful little babies! I'm sure Mama is really proud of that pair! And I loved the Westminister clip of Daddy! What a handsome fellow! B)


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the updated pics. Love the little bellies. Lexie and Krystal send hugs to their new little cousins. LOL. So sweet.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhhhh! So sweet,Congrats!! :wub:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations, the puppies are so precious. I'm sure the pups will be gorgeous because her mom and dad are.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!
Beautiful babies! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new babies Stacy :aktion033: Hope they turn out to be champs just like their beautiful mom & dad.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, what absolutely darling baby girls!!! :wub: :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

YAYYY congrats Stacey - how cute are these little things :wub: :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats on your pretty girls, Stacy! I know it's realy too soon, but will you be keeping both?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, wow, congrats!!! I had no idea Caira was expecting! I'm so glad everything went well with the delivery of these pups. They are darling, :wub: :wub: :wub: and I hope they both turn out to be show-quality!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Sep 14 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829782


> Congrats on your new babies Stacy :aktion033: Hope they turn out to be champs just like their beautiful mom & dad.[/B]


i sure hope so also! I can't wait to see how they mature. :wub: 

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Sep 14 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829788


> Oh, what absolutely darling baby girls!!! :wub: :wub: Congratulations![/B]


Thank you so much!!
QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 14 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829789


> YAYYY congrats Stacey - how cute are these little things :wub: :wub:[/B]


And I didn't even do the west coast whelping thread, LOL. I considered it! Instead I did FB update  

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 14 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829793


> Congrats on your pretty girls, Stacy! I know it's realy too soon, but will you be keeping both? [/B]


Thank you so much Marsha! It really is too soon to tell, sooooo many things have to come together for a nice show pup, that it will be a while before I make any decisions! Boy, these maltese sure multiply quickly :brownbag: 

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 14 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829797


> Oh, wow, congrats!!! I had no idea Caira was expecting! I'm so glad everything went well with the delivery of these pups. They are darling, :wub: :wub: :wub: and I hope they both turn out to be show-quality!![/B]


Yes, it was a fairly uneventful whelp (that I made my hubby do, LOL) and for that I am sooo thankful. I still hate whelping but now I know to put the hubby in charge of it :thumbsup:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats Stacy!! Keep sending photo updates!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats, Stacy, on those two :wub: :wub: beautiful chubby girls! I'm sure they'll be beauties with those parents, and can't wait to watch them
grow up - lots of pics, please!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well,I missed the big announcement yesterday, but I am really happy for you. I'm glad to hear that Mommy and babies are doing well, and hopefully one of the little darlings will bring home a championship. Please keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the arrival of your pups.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

They look wonderful! Congratulations again Stacy, they look so healthy.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh, they're adorable.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

2 beautiful baby girls Stacy!!!!!!!!!! You are blessed!!!!! Congrats....I am so thrilled for you!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Boy, it doesn't pay to not tune in to SM every day. I missed the big announcement too. Congratulations to you and Caira. Two health baby girls, how great is that. I am so happy that everything went smoothly for you and I can't wait to watch them grow. I wish I was your neighbor so I could come over and give them some lovin.

Have you picked out any names yet? How about Lynda :biggrin: ? Just kidding.
Love U Guys.
Lynda


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm sure they will be gorgeous. How could they not be the the mommy & daddy they have.


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations on two beautiful girls!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 14 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829696


> Thank you everybody for the nice comments!
> 
> Here is a pic of then at 12 hrs old. They have nice fat bellies and that is the best thing you can see with newborn pups!
> 
> ...


Your girls and Claire have the same grandfather ... Divine's Marc of Friendship!!!

I'm so very glad your girls are doing so well!!! Maybe Claire will get to meet her cousins in Atlanta!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Beautiful babies Congratulations Stacey


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Stacy, I'm just logging on since Saturday to see if there was any news. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm so happy for you and Caira and that hubby does such a great job whelping puppies! Yay!!! I can't wait to watch these girls grow..... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Girls are always a great treat.

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

thank you everybody for your nice words! Pups and mom are doing great. Gaining weight and very active. Can't ask for more than that! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! So, so excited to see these baby girls grow up ! 
I am sure they are going to be as beautiful as their mommy and daddy!

Yeah!!!! So excited and congrats to your hubby for the great job!!!!

I will patiently  waiting for pictures.......and lots of them!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

What beautiful girls! Congratulations.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh that is exciting .. congrats

I am looking forward to seeing them grow


----------

